# Insulation, Vapor Barrier and Sealer in Garage



## DIY_Rob (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a garage that is partially finished. Meaning the common wall between house and garage is already drywalled and insulated along with ceiling (no insulation above it (crawl space/attic above garage).

So now I'm trying to finish the rest of walls by putting insulation inside the side walls...my question is... 

1) Should I put a vapor barrier on side walls of garage? And what type of sealer or adhesive should I use to secure off fumes from going out of garage into house.

Common wall is finished already. Builder did that part. Now I'm finishing SIDE walls. Both are exterior walls and otherside of wall is OUTSIDE. I live in Chicago IL area just in case you need to know the climate Im living in.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Rob


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"So now I'm trying to finish the rest of walls by putting insulation inside the side walls" --- to what end use?

Gary


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

You might want to include a few more details for better answers..

Are you trying to insulate the garage to heat it? To have a warm winter work space? If not, there is really is no reason to insulate it since you state that the space above is attic/non living space.

As for drywalling (or however/if you plan to cover up the studs,) that depends a lot on what you are going to use the space for, how nice you want it to look, etc...


----------

